# The Greater Buffalo Bottle Collectors Association’s 21st Annual Show & Sale 9/15/2019



## texkev (Jul 8, 2019)

September 15, 2019 on a Sunday
Depew, New York


The Greater Buffalo Bottle Collectors Association’s 21st Annual Show & Sale. 


Polish Falcons Hall
445 Columbia Ave
Depew, NY 14043
General Admission $3
Sunday 9 am – 2 pm
Contact chairman Joe Guerra jguerra3@roadrunner.com 
www.gbbca.org 
FOHBC Member Club


----------

